# Jackson was attacked by another dog....



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

That is so scary! I hate neighbors like that. Not sure where you live but they should be responsible for all property damage which includes your vet bill & fence. It might be worthwhile to consider running a hotwire on the outside of your fence on that side as an additional deterrent. I hope your baby improves over the weeks ahead.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So you can't have them charged on any basis?.. That's disgusting. Hope Jackson is okay.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Man that sucks and I'm sorry Jack got hurt. There really is no reasoning with people who equate aggressiveness with manly/toughness. The more you complain the more "right" they are in their own simple mind. 


Rick


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Aw, man. That really makes me mad, too! I do not blame you for beating their dog... I am so glad that Jackson is fine... well, physically. I hope that this doesn't set him back too far. 

I was lucky with Willow. The other owner is a jerk. Meanwhile, I think I'd buy a gun and do some target practice. I'd make sure that the jerk knew about it... so he'll know you are not joking....


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

As mad as I am that Jackson is hurt, y'all I am just sickened at my reaction. In my heart I know I can't blame the dog, it is the owners who are the problem... It makes me sick to think that I probably hurt their dog, and they didn't take it to the vet.... People like them should not be allowed to own dogs or have children!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry! 

I think I would be wanting to permanently stop that dog from ever being able to attack anyone or anything ever again!

I hate to say it, but if they won't take responsibility then I would be thinking about suing! I think small claims court is an option. Maybe a hit to the wallet will make an impression on that jerk.

I hope Jackson gets over this trauma and recovers quickly.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweets honestly when you think about what you were dealing with...powerful, aggressive, fully-engaged dog on prey...you didn't have an alternative to going in hard & fast. I likely would have gone after the laughing owner too. It is unfortunate that the dog has terrible owners but that is not your responsibility. You handled your responsibilities in an amazing way.


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

I would suggest that in the future, to protect yourself, you don't post anything that might be used against you. I would suggest you return to the police station and ask for a written copy of the report that was made. I would also suggest you ask about what follow up they (the police) intend to do. 
Then I would install an inexpensive security camera to film any trespassing on your property. Have the camera connected to your computer to store the images or to a service that stores the images.
Ask the police to tell you exactly what you are allowed to do to protect yourself and your pets on your own property.
Keep a dated, timed and written log of Everything to do with the situation. Be detailed and clear. Leave emotion out of it. Just write down the facts.
Hire a lawyer to pursue your case.
Please don't wait until your dog or your people family are injured. You need to work on this now.
Can you move?
I am so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Please don't be to hard on yourself, we all know how much you love dogs, and that you didn't have any other options. And I think sometimes especially when it comes to aggressive breeds that we protect them to much, and blame the owner, when its both at fault. Mind you I don't normally support beating an animal, but in this case your property, pets, and yourself were being threatened and you were well within your rights. I think the fact that you feel so badly after the fact, says a lot about who you are as a person, and how strongly you feel about animals and dogs in particular, so please instead of beating yourself up, give yourself a pat on the back, you deserve it and your reaction saved the day to be honest.

Also, please don't allow this to continue, if you haven't already file a police report, follow up on it, make sure animal services in your area knows about the dogs escaping their yard, and the attack on your animals (and if there was any aggressiveness towards you as well). And I would figure out what your exact rights are, press the authorities to follow up, and if that isn't working I'd go the route of suing them. Considering this has happened before, and the situation seems to have escalated from incident to incident, and its obvious its owner is a (pardon my langue) total douchebag and unable & unwilling to contain his dogs, its going to happen again, and it could be much worse next time.

This type of stuff makes me so angry, I don't hate pitbulls, but I do hate how many terrible owners decide to take on a dog they truly can't control, and decide to turn a breed known for aggressiveness into a house & family pet. 

Also, please get yourself some bear/dog spray and keep it near the back door, as well as a camera to capture evidence they are in your yard before the crappy douchebag owner comes and hides them. This is VERY serious, and the effect already on you, your family, and your dogs is not OK.

Sending virtual hugs your way, and I'm so sorry you guys had to go through this 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh I am so so sorry this happened to you and your fur baby! Mean, irresponsible people suck. I know it's hard, but don't give a second thought to your reaction. Your family was in immediate danger and you reacted. Many of us would have done worse.

I agree with Gryphon - I'd get a very clear understanding of your rights and start to build a case against your neighbors. I imagine there is a certain threshold after which the offending animal could be removed from their home. I would also look into what your options may be to proceed with a civil claim to see if you can get the cost of your veterinary bills and fence reinforcement costs paid by them.

Again - I'm so sorry. Having gone through an attack with Cooper, I know the emotional roller coaster you are on. Calm thoughts to you, Jackson and your entire family.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry this happened, and I hope Jackson (and you!) can recover quickly.

You did exactly the right thing. What other choice did you have, other than to stand there and watch while your dog is savaged?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I find it odd that Animal Control wouldn't take action in the case. 

Heck, we have a local band of Chihuahuas that roam the neighborhood and do their business in various yards. When some of us complained Animal Control came out to check out the situation.

I'm not sure what was said to the Chihuahua owners, but now, every time I see one of the dogs running loose I grab my camera phone and get pictures. That gets the owners scampering to get the dog(s) under control.

The mere fact that you're upset over possibly hurting a vicious dog that was attacking your beloved pet proves how big your heart is.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

People this is Texas! Sweetheart could have shot their dog with no repercussions. Vet bill, fence repair are fully the responsibility of the owners. You will be successful in small claims court and with such an unrepentant owner I strongly urge you to go through the process. Send a demand letter for your expenses and request the name of their home insurance carrier. If that has no effect, go to small claims. Their dog needs to become a registered "dangerous dog" and their insurance premiums hike be their ongoing punishment.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> ...We told the officer to please come in and meet our dogs. It soon became obvious to him, that my dogs were not the ones to start it... I held poor little Jackson in his blanket and we went to the vet... Once again their dogs were missing when we came home from the emergency vet. I just don't understand... * They had to put their pit-rottie mix down less than a month ago because it attacked their grand kid and chihuahua puppy *... Why in the world is it okay to have dogs that you know are aggressive... I took a copy of this vet bill over there, but like the last two I know they are not responsible enough to pay any of it...


Rereading your initial post, the above quoted parts really bothered me. These people and their dogs have a lot of documented issues and have a lack of responsibility and control. 

Its one of those cases of you shouldn't have to go to extreme lengths to stand up for your rights and safety, and to protect yourself and your property. Myself if it had gotten to this point, I would be making a timeline of all the happenings, compiling any and all reports I can get my hands on including vet bills, vet reports about the wounds, police reports (and insisting there is always one filed as well as instances you weren't involved in like the rottie mix), animal control statements, pictures of fencing, pictures of their animals in your yard, their lack of control of their animals, etc. as well as your actions (bringing them the vet bill, etc.). Anything and everything, and even better if you write it down and keep the journal going as it happens, but even after the fact having things documented will help with officials as well as if it goes as far as court for criminal or civil charges.

Also, I just wanted to address the issue with guns and shooting a dog. I'm not opposed to protecting yourself and your pets and your property, but please do realize that it escalates things, and there have been many instances in the past of someone shooting an animal (within their rights) and the dogs owner going in to their own house to grab their own gun and coming after the owner. So please be aware of what can happen in those cases and protect yourself by having other solutions available, and if it ever does escalate to requiring a gun, that you watch your own back with an unpredictable owner. I did notice you live in Texas, and there's probably a very good chance they own a firearm as well. 

Take care of yourself! And thanks for coming on here to tell us what happened and sharing your story, its a terrible situation, but sharing it helps everyone be aware and maybe even look at their own situations and to be prepared to act by documenting and making the authorities do their jobs.

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh poor Jackson!! I hate irresponsible neighbors!!  I hope he is ok and not too traumatized.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very sorry for what has happened to you and your dog Jackson. I would hate to hurt a dog too, but really what other choice did you have at the time? What would have happened if you had not taken action?

I agree with others about taking pictures and documenting everything that has happened, as well as collecting documentation from the police. Send your neighbors a certified letter giving them details of what you have collected and asking for their insurance company name so that you can put in a request for payment. Tell them you will take them to small claims court if they don't pay your costs.

Continue to document and take pictures and any videos you can.

Is there any possibility of putting in a concrete fence between the two yards? I know this is an added cost that you may not be able to afford, but if you only have to do the one side and have the concrete started low into the ground, it might make a barrier his dogs can't cross. I always says a good fence makes good neighbors. In your case, I think the fence needs to be something better than wood and wire.

I don't know if a stun gun or a taser would be a good defensive weapon for his dogs or not, but it would be something that would not kill a pitbull sized dog and should not injure them, which would make you feel better.

I hope you do pursue legal actions against your neighbor. I have had problems with neighbors in the past, one time the owner was practicing bee bee gun shooting in his back yard and he did not understand I might object to that with me and my dogs in our backyard. He ended up shooting the window of the house next door to me and found out, yes, it could be dangerous to others outside his yard. In that case, my neighbor finally moved. Two houses later, I now have only 2 neighbors whom I never see because they are not outside people. So my life is much less dramatic (and safer) now. Perhaps if your neighbor won't move, you might look into that in the future. Again, I know this is a drastic solution to your problem. Just something to consider in the future.

I do hope Jackson feels better soon and you find a way to make your yard safe for all your dogs.

PS - What type of dog is Jackson? I know he is a small dog. I just wondered. Would like to see a picture of him.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I had this long post and the computer ate it  
First thank you for all of your advice! It has not fallen on deaf ears. This is what I have done to date....

I have taken them to court and had a judgement, but because they do not own the home, their car is valued below 1 K and their paychecks are being garnished due to back taxes and child support there is nothing left to take. I have tried to contact the home owners and they are no where to be found. The police have been involved multiple times, and nothing has happened. 

If I sold the house, the value has dropped over 20K since I bought it and I would not be able to make enough to move elsewhere. 

We rebuilt the privacy fence with thicker wood, and have installed a secondary fence. This did no good, as their dog went under the secondary fence. The claim was that he did so because I have a female in season... All my dogs are altered. In addition, my dogs have a great relationship with the vet, while these people have multiple vets and had a very hard time coming up with the paperwork that their dogs have had their rabies shots. The police were very nice, and told my mom that there was such a difference in the two households. 

After getting a judgement against them for my injury when their dog that they had to put down attacked me (they put it down recently for attacking their grandchild and chihuahua), the man would come over and stand on the edge his yard and curse at me and threaten to kill me. We stopped this by adding a privacy fence made of plants down the property line... That way he cannot see when I am in the shop working on anything or see me mowing the yard or even being out in the front lawn... There was a time when he was calling the police on me every time I was in the shop... I wish I could move... My mom and I have talked about me taking her house in Austin when she moves, but then I would not be able to take my whole pack, because you cannot have more than 3 dogs in the city limits. I have thought about moving to the farm, but I cannot make enough money to pay all my bills if I move  I feel like a hostage in my own home...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! I cannot imagine how angry and lustered you must feel! I am glad Jackson is ok. I would most definitely be pursuing this and would be after them to register their idiot dog as dangerous. Good luck and best wishes for Jack to not be too traumatized.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> .
> 
> PS - What type of dog is Jackson? I know he is a small dog. I just wondered. Would like to see a picture of him.


Jackson is a toy poodle. My other two that were attacked were Pomeranians. 
Remington is my largest dog, and Penelope Ann, who is a Havanese is about 20 lbs, followed by Kody is 15lbs. Rumpus, Bear, Bailey, and Meesha, are 5-8 lbs.
Here is a picture of Jackson last winter. He came to live with me after being taken off of the kill list at the shelter. He was not adoptable because he is totally blind.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally would get a restraining order against the dog owners for continued harassment and sue the owners of the house for the damage caused by the tenants dogs because they are ultimately responsible because tit's their rental property.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am so sorry that there is not an easy solution to your problem. It sounds like the dog is going under whatever type fence you put up. Is it possible to dig a trench next to your fence that is at least a foot deep and then fill it with concrete or concrete blocks? Some people bury wire fencing below ground, but that doesn't sound like it will stop this dog.

The city should have a address of record for the home owners where tax bills are sent. You should be able to get their mailing address from some public records.  I hope you don't give up on this avenue even if it is frustrating.

Can you take action to have the pitbull mix removed from the home next door?

Again, I am so sorry that you feel trapped in your home. You have been so resourceful in dealing with this nasty neighbor. I hope you find a way to improve the situation. We all feel for you.

PS - Just saw Jackson's picture. Made me cry to think of him being attacked. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would have beat the crap out of the other dog too and I wouldn't be apologizing now either. We had neighbors with two pit bitches that were digging under our fence way back when Lily and Peeves were puppies/adolescents. One morning I went out with them only to send them right back in the house because I could see one of them trying to wiggle under through the hole she had dug. Her head was through and she was making progress getting her shoulders through (all of her would have been easy after that). I went over with a shovel and told the kid that he could use the shovel to fill in the hole and then fix how his dog was restrained or that the next he saw of the shovel and the dog, the shovel would be buried in his dog's head. He fixed the hole pretty quick and built confinement that kept them from reaching my fence line. 

I like poolann's idea of a hot wire on the outside of your fence. I couldn't have done that and it wouldn't have helped my situation, but we did reinforce along the base of our fence with buried hardware cloth to discourage digging. If you don't already have a gun, yeah I would do my target practice in full view of the neighbor. People like that shouldn't have dogs. I hope you can channel your anger (understandable) into an action plan that protects you and yours and that Jackson recovers well.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> As mad as I am that Jackson is hurt, y'all I am just sickened at my reaction. In my heart I know I can't blame the dog, it is the owners who are the problem... It makes me sick to think that I probably hurt their dog, and they didn't take it to the vet....


Don't go there Sweethearts. I would call it administering some long overdue negative training. A dog with bruises will remember where those bruises came from.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! That's enough of a story to make me cry!! I'm so sorry that you had to deal with all of this!!!! Sounds like a rude dog owner who can't control the tendencies of the breed he has!! What a butthead for lack of a better term!! I would be just as furious as you. As much as you go to the lengths to protect your pups there's still idiot owners who ruin everything!!!  I agree with Lily's mom, people like that do NOT deserve to own dogs!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am so sorry for the entire situation. For you, your mom and Jackson. Don't beat yourself up. I have never hit my own dogs and I have thrown rocks at dogs, hit dogs with a stick, and kicked dogs. They were all loose dogs, no owners in sight and they were trying to attack me and mine. I was protecting my son as a toddler, my dogs and myself. In New Mexico there are many loose dogs, lots of people walk with golf culbs and or pepper spray for protection. You did good. Who knows what would have happened if you hadn't reacted the way you did.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened (again) and the hopeless and helpless feelings I hear. I wonder about an alarm system around the fence..that would sound loudly if the fence is breached? That way you won't have to feel so hyper vigilant when letting the dogs out? 

Just know that you were pumped up on fear and it kicked in that "fight" instinct. I get how you can be sort of shocked that you beat that dog. But understand it was your natural protective instincts that were at work. 

I hope you can find a proactive solution that works!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you hadn't done what you did, Jackson might be dead. You are his hero! Good for you! I am so so sorry you have to continue to deal with this a**hole!!!!!

I saw the owner of the pitt bull that killed my Isabel walking down the street with a chihuahua puppy the other day. Guess he learned something!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am counting the days to Friday... we are going to the farm and my dogs will have two days of blissful fun playing in the yard and frolicking through the garden.  If there are grasshoppers to chase Rumpus and Remington will have a blast!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry this happened. I hope Jackson makes a quick recovery physically and mentally. Hopefully all his positive interactions with other dogs will be what he falls back on.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you all... I feel like I can tell you something, and you understand where I am coming from... You all have the most thoughtful advice and I cannot tell you how much I appreciate everything! We contacted an attorney a few years ago, and they sent letters both registered and regular mail and they came back to us. They are living with the wife's mother and her name is on the house they are living in. The house that is next door to me has multiple liens. I could have put another one on it, but the condition of the house and the way our property values have dropped, and the fact that you have to update the lien, I feel like I would spend more money that I would ever see. These are the same people that threw plastic bags out and somehow one was sucked into my pool pump stopping up the pipes. We have constantly cleaned up the leaves the have dumped, had to move the poles for my pool, because they have taken some - we had to put a lock on the pool shed to keep them from taking chemicals. It is very frustrating to know that there is not much legal recourse. 

As for documentation of the dogs, the dogs actually have to be there, as soon as something happens the dogs are hidden somewhere for a few months...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I only mentioned the gun, because sweethearts would have been well within her legal right to use any force necessary to protect her animal and herself in Texas. She should feel no guilt about any means she used. Now that we know that these deadbeat irresponsible dog owners are renters, it's time to send the demand letter to the landlord. (County appraisal district website ) Before I would apply for a restraining order which can be just as dangerous as waving a gun, I would make an appointment with the city attorney. Tell her/him that you don't want to become another "Lillian" with your heirs having to sue the city in addition to the landlord and the deadbeats. Their dog should have been quarantined and all their dogs inspected for proper licenses. I am SO sorry you have such jerks for neighbors.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I only mentioned the gun, because sweethearts would have been well within her legal right to use any force necessary to protect her animal and herself in Texas. She should feel no guilt about any means she used. Now that we know that these deadbeat irresponsible dog owners are renters, it's time to send the demand letter to the landlord. (County appraisal district website ) Before I would apply for a restraining order which can be just as dangerous as waving a gun, I would make an appointment with the city attorney. Tell her/him that you don't want to become another "Lillian" with your heirs having to sue the city in addition to the landlord and the deadbeats. Their dog should have been quarantined and all their dogs inspected for proper licenses. I am SO sorry you have such jerks for neighbors.


I had not heard of Lillian's law. That is very interesting! I know that certain breeds are not allowed on Ft. Hood... I think that with these people they want to claim that these are staffordshire terriers and not pit bulls.... I get frustrated because they are so uneducated and think it is cool to have aggressive dogs. 

I have to be honest, I don't know that I could live with myself if I shot and killed an animal... I think I could shoot a human easier (that sounds bad...)... I hit a bird on the highway once, and cried and cried because I had tried to avoid it... Just the thought of causing something to perish hurts my soul...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I had not heard of Lillian's law. That is very interesting! I know that certain breeds are not allowed on Ft. Hood... I think that with these people they want to claim that these are staffordshire terriers and not pit bulls.... I get frustrated because they are so uneducated and think it is cool to have aggressive dogs.
> 
> *I have to be honest, I don't know that I could live with myself if I shot and killed an animal... I think I could shoot a human easier (that sounds bad...)... I hit a bird on the highway once, and cried and cried because I had tried to avoid it... Just the thought of causing something to perish hurts my soul..*.


I'm with you on that one... At the end of the day the owner would not care and it's his fault, not the dog's, and you would have to live with what you'd done. Shoot the guy instead! (j/k, peeps!)

Seriously, I am so very sorry to read about this. I cannot imagine how terrifying it must have been for all of you and you will be in shock for some time. You defended Jackson well, though, so don't beat yourself up over that. I think any of us would have done the same - I know I would have.

I like Gryphon's suggestion for documentation, and really think you should look into a type of CCTV if possible - especially as it sounds like the scumbags are stealing from you too. 

What an awful situation, and you have my deepest sympathy. Big hugs, honey xxx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Everything I'd like to say has already been said/suggested so now I just want to send you and Jackson a big ol' hug and the reassurance that I would have done the same and felt the same afterwards, just like you.......
I hope someone finally listens to you and steps in to remove these horrible people from your neighborhood! Yeah, I'd do whatever it takes to protect my girl!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this is an awful situation. my own dog became blind in his old age and i can't tell you the rage i would feel had he been attacked. frankly, i like mfmst's advice about going to the city attorney. the courts will just eat up your money and you are dealing with people who clearly ignore mail and legal documents anyway. maybe your city attorney will blow you off; so many officials do these days, but i would ask him/her if you have to take it to the media? public officials hate having their deficiencies discussed by the media.
in the meantime, take care of yourself.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe public shaming is in order (although I'm not sure these people would feel shame). All of the local network affiliates in New York have reporters that a "consumer advocates" that help expose deadbeat contractors, slum lord land lords, etc. If you have an equivalent person in your media market maybe mentioning them when you talk to city attorney would get the city to do something before the reporter is knocking at their door too. In the meantime hang onto looking forward to the farm this weekend!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I should mention that the neighbors also work for the district... They are bus drivers. I have to be so careful how this is handled... I don't want my private life to affect my career.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There is always a monkey wrench isn't there! :-(


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Since the day these people have moved in we have had problems. She moved in with the original owners claiming that he had beat her. Then when the owners moved they told her she could stay. Then she moved him in with their children. The youngest of which just moved out. I reported them many times, as he was left at home all day, not in school and had special needs. He was moved into a group home by his father due to the husband (Josh being abusive). I have contacted code enforcement and they have been ticket for the trash in the yard, the owners have been ticketed for the condition of the house, but nothing has changed. I offered to buy the house and pay them out right in cash, but they think the house is of much higher value than it is... If I could acquire the property, I would collapse the septic tank, take the house down and expand my yard... but I think that is wishful thinking...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the idea of CCTV, if they have stolen from you before. But, if they can see the cameras, I am sure they will vandalize them.... You almost need one set up as a decoy. I know these types of people, they can't move... They are out of places to go. They cannot afford anything else.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry, this is so awful. Sending you a hug.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

This is awful! You did what you had to, and while not as bad, I've had neighbor dogs like that. My 18# mix was on a leash and I was opening front door when neighbors two lab mixes ran up on porch and grabbed her. It was a tug of war and she was screaming... She didn't stop screaming for a good 30 minutes and wouldn't come near me for longer. Yep, cops were called, animal control, even after the second time when she was on a leash with me six feet in front of porch. What was I told? Stay in my fenced back yard and/or carry a bat with me whenever I went outside or walked my dog. The dogs' owner blamed me because I walk my dogs in front of her house teasing her dogs. My dead end road's entrance is right in front of her house, no way to avoid, I always stayed on opposite side of road and she kept those two big labs in a 4x12 dog run 24/7 unless they were turned out to "run". We live outside of city limits so no leash law. They also threw themselves against my picture window on two occasions in an attempt to get the cats sitting inside. Yep, neighbors can make life hell.

Another neighbors elderly, deaf, American Eskimo was killed on their deck by their neighbor's Rott. Electric fence doesn't keep anything out. He has been tagged a dangerous dog. Those poor elderly dogs are helpless.

Record everything and keep trying....hopefully the place will be foreclosed on soon and maybe then you can get it for a song.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Local government in most civilized countries have dog control officers or the like. Police sometimes stand in here. Dogs can usually be designated as unsafe in public or simply too savage to be left alive. Police reports are often filed in the waste basket or lost. Police have manifest responsibilities with people like the owner and will not spend a lot of time on dog complaints. The advice you have been given to record everything seen or said is good. Take it up with "City Hall" (I think that is the Nth.American term) Arm your self with a club with a handle. (an axe handle is great) leave it where it is immediately accessible.
Eric.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Since the day these people have moved in we have had problems. She moved in with the original owners claiming that he had beat her. Then when the owners moved they told her she could stay. Then she moved him in with their children. The youngest of which just moved out. I reported them many times, as he was left at home all day, not in school and had special needs. He was moved into a group home by his father due to the husband (Josh being abusive). I have contacted code enforcement and they have been ticket for the trash in the yard, the owners have been ticketed for the condition of the house, but nothing has changed. I offered to buy the house and pay them out right in cash, but they think the house is of much higher value than it is... *If I could acquire the property, I would collapse the septic tank, take the house down and expand my yard... but I think that is wishful thinking...*



Dreams can come true! What if an appraiser told them the house was a POS?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I should mention that the neighbors also work for the district... They are bus drivers. I have to be so careful how this is handled... I don't want my private life to affect my career.


I am so sorry- what a terrible situation for you- it must be awful to live in fear for your dogs all the time. I would do almost anything to protect my family, and my dogs are as much a part of my family as the humans. Don't spend one minute second guessing your reaction. You did not create the problem. 

I also understand how local politics can impact your life in very strange ways. We lived in a very rural area in upstate NY for almost 20 years that was run by a good old boy network, and almost everyone with a political position was related in some way....and believe me, my politics didn't jive with them. Which most of the time was just a minor annoyance, but when we had a local contractor who bilked us out of thousand of dollars, and was related to the judge- well, that was more than just a little annoying! But in the end, that was just money- your situation has higher stakes.

Do what you need to do to protect your babies. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I hit a bird on the highway once


- meh - Beating a dog with a pole??? No big deal. Not worth too many points, eh?

But hitting a bird with a car?!!! Woooo Hooooo! Major points! You go girl!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

From another victim of a dog attack, I send warm wishes for strength and healing your way. Stay strong and do what it takes to protect your pack. Don't feel bad about beating the s*** out of the attacker; it was well-earned. You should have seen me when the neighbor's constantly-loose pit/shar-pei mix went after my elderly cat. I ran outside at the sound of his cries with a walking stick aloft, screaming like Ripley in _Aliens_, "Get away from him, you b****!" and swinging for the fences! Gotta protect what's ours, and we should.

Take care, love flowing your way!

--Q


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I still say a concrete footing along the fence line at least 18" deep with maybe one course of concrete blocks would stop the neighbor's dog from digging under the fence. If they come through higher in the fence, then keep building up the concrete block fence.
How to Build a Block Wall Fence | eHow
You might want to talk to a fence specialist about this problem.

If that doesn't work, tear down fence, replace with moat filled with alligators, then build another fence to keep your dogs out of the moat.


----------



## Riles (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you  Can't add much as you have been given so much valuable advice. (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to you and your beloved pooches.

Riles


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Can I tell you all how much I want to move?! lol.... Jack is in better spirits today. He enjoyed a good dinner last night, first time he has felt like eating and he had a wagging tail this morning. He is in his baby bed and travel kennel so that he isn't bumped on accident. Reba feels it necessary to check on him every hour or so, and I woke up once to find Remington sleeping in the baby bed with him - all curled up together. It was super sweet... I am hopeful. Mom and I talked at length yesterday about it, and she agrees that a metal fence with concrete bottom might be the way to go. In addition she is going to help me plant some bushes to keep my dogs from the fence as well... Although, I think that I like the idea of alligators better  Perhaps we could fill the pool with them and invite the neighbors over for a swim!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw your news of the attack on Jackson, *sweetheartsrodeo*. I am rounding up a posse to take out your neighbor... (if only, eh?!)


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Just saw your news of the attack on Jackson, *sweetheartsrodeo*. I am rounding up a posse to take out your neighbor... (if only, eh?!)


Wouldn't that be nice! I was talking to the people on the other side of my house... I actually bought the house from his father after his mother passed away. He said that the people there have always been a problem - for example he said that many years ago their daughter got out of the house one night and went through the neighborhood breaking the mirrors off cars and the windows out of them... Instead of being held financially responsible they put her into the state hospital.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Make sure you file another police report and take that with your vet bill and file a claim in the small claims court to get your vet bills back since they will not step up to the plate and pay for what their dogs did. I would also add in the cost of a new stronger fence that you must put up to protect your family from the vicious dogs. Take pictures of where their dog broke through your fence as well to use as one of the exhibits to your suit as well as the vet bills and new fence estimate.

After a certain amount of reports on these dogs they should be pegged by the police as vicious dogs and if they get another report the dogs should be seized and put to sleep.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened. I agree with Chagall, count me in!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> the man would come over and stand on the edge his yard and curse at me and threaten to kill me.


I hope you reported this to the police. If he persists in his threats, get a restraining order and if he or his dogs come onto your property the dogs can be seized and he can be put in jail. 

Also find out who owns the house he is renting and go after the homeowner. You can find out that information on your County website. It will show who owns the property, the tax log, etc. Let the homeowner know that if his renter persists in harrassing you and your family you will have no choice but to take legal action against him. Hopefully he will evict the tenent to avoid any legal issues and the prospect of loosing his property or paying a claim.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe you probably live in Bell County, Texas since you are in Killeen.

Here is the website where you hopefully can find the property owner:

Home - Bell CAD


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I am very glad everyone is okay, but I agree something should be done about the neighbor. It's not the dog so much as the owner. It would be great if the neighbor's dog could be rehomed and live a happy life. Shame on him.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Can I tell you all how much I want to move?! lol.... Jack is in better spirits today. He enjoyed a good dinner last night, first time he has felt like eating and he had a wagging tail this morning. He is in his baby bed and travel kennel so that he isn't bumped on accident. Reba feels it necessary to check on him every hour or so, and I woke up once to find Remington sleeping in the baby bed with him - all curled up together. It was super sweet... I am hopeful. Mom and I talked at length yesterday about it, and she agrees that a metal fence with concrete bottom might be the way to go. In addition she is going to help me plant some bushes to keep my dogs from the fence as well... Although, I think that I like the idea of alligators better  Perhaps we could fill the pool with them and invite the neighbors over for a swim!


In my back yard, I have a shrub area next to the fence to make for a more enjoyable view. Then I got a puppy that wanted to eat my shrubs and dig in the mulch. She would run through the landscape grass at full throttle grabbing a mouthful of the pretty grass heads as she went by. After repeated attacks, the grass was looking pitiful, and she always had dirty paws.

So I put a temporary fence between the grass just inside the mulched area. It was just 2' wire fencing I got from Lowe's attached with ties to some 3' green posts I hammered into the ground. It was pretty hard to see the metal fencing because it was thin wire. This keep the dogs out of the mulched area. It also served to have an area for rabbits to run to when my dogs started chasing them. They would go through the temporary fence then under my wooden fence to get out of the yard. My "temporary fence" has been up for 3 years now. I am thinking of taking it down next year, but that is also when I plan to get another puppy. So maybe not.

Just thought I would mention this in case you didn't think you had enough fences in your yard. :smile:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Sweethearts, you haven't had a great time lately. So sorry to read this thread about all these people have put you though. Count me in for the posse! Glad Jack is coming around and that Reba and remi are watching out for him. Could we please have a brief update on your mom and Reba? Have they bonded? Was it a good pairing? Enjoy your weekend at the farm. Wonderful for you to get away. Hugs.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Update on reba and mom*



Beaches said:


> Oh Sweethearts, you haven't had a great time lately. So sorry to read this thread about all these people have put you though. Count me in for the posse! Glad Jack is coming around and that Reba and remi are watching out for him. Could we please have a brief update on your mom and Reba? Have they bonded? Was it a good pairing? Enjoy your weekend at the farm. Wonderful for you to get away. Hugs.


Reba and Mom seem to be doing better. Reba is spending this week with me. When Mom left her on Sunday she was in a panic looking for her. When she hears Mom's voice on the phone she looks for her. Reba truly loves her human. She has improved so much over the span of a few weeks. We treated her for a UTI and this has improved the problem of tinkling in the house. She had an accident in my house yesterday, and it was totally my fault. My sugars were way too high and I had to use the restroom before letting them out. She had been trying to tell me she had to go for about an hour I just was exhausted - so totally my fault she was not scolded at all, but sent outside where she pooped and was praised. Reba loves to give me kisses, but does not do this with my mother. She nudges her with her snout and leans on her for attention.  She is the sweetest little girl - Mom even says that... however she is not okay with someone she does not know being on her property or near our cars. She barks, and has growled... once she is told it's okay and we let the person pet her she loves them. However, if it is a stranger or someone walking through the yard - like at Mom's the other day, she is rewarded for barking. We say something like "oh thank you for letting me know there was someone there!" and we hug and love on her. I think the biggest thing we have a head of us is building her confidence.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So glad it's working for both of their sakes. Dobes are protective of their people. I am so glad you and mom took this girl into your homes and hearts.
Hugs,


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to go through this.  
These people seem so awful! I wish I was there. I'd tease their dogs (wearing a helmet) have them bite ME ( a human) and then sue these people for everything and more!!!!!

Cause it's NOT the first time. So they are guilty of it. The people are responsible got what their dogs do! 

I know it sounds crazy... Well I'm crazy. But I feel so sad that you have such awful people for neighbors. I'm wishing with everything I got that they move to Egypt or somewhere far like that!  

Big hugs for you.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ah'm saddling up my hoss and puttin' on my chaps and headin' for Texas!! Gonna join that posse to rid you of these varmints!!!

Just might take a while for the horse to swim the Atlantic, but we will get there!!!

Glad to hear Jack is calmer, and you sound like you are rediscovering a bit of your sense of humour.

Big, BIG hugs!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read about Jackson. But glad he's all right. That neighbor is psychotic and it's scary to do much because he might retaliate. I wish you could move. It's just unreal how many monsters live in this world in a human disguise. Don't you just wish this would happen to your neighbor?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I'm so sorry to read about Jackson. But glad he's all right. That neighbor is psychotic and it's scary to do much because he might retaliate. I wish you could move. It's just unreal how many monsters live in this world in a human disguise. Don't you just wish this would happen to your neighbor?


:alien2:Yes I do!!! Along with lots of probing!


----------

